# Beef Netting



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. I was just wondering what anyone's experience with beef netting is. I love the look of it, and would like to use it this year. I am doing a scarecrow/corn field type of theme, and think the netting would fit on well, possibly black lit. Is it easy to work with, re-useable? If you have used it in the past, please let me know how it worked, as well as where you purchased it from.

Thanks!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is a link for the thread regarding the netting: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34734&highlight=beef+netting

Scareme has pictures in her album where she used the beef netting: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1330

This is the company you can get it from: http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm

Haven't used it myself, but it's something I have considered using. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Copchick summed it up... Trentonmills is AWESOME to work with, they sell it by the pound....ten pounds should do you, but I bought 20 and have used it for many years..... Those make freaking awesome spiderwebs....big...impressive....AWESOME!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The display looks awesome! What did you use to attach the netting?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I've used the same 5 pound roll for the last three halloweens and it holds up just fine. I also get a blue glow by soaking in Tide detergent and dry without rinsing the detergent out, just drape it over the fence for awhile. Use a blacklight and it glows bright blue.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I just used a staple gun where I had something to staple to, also just tied the ends in knot around a stake in the ground. FYI a little beef netting goes a long way. I think we split a 20lb roll between 4-5 haunters and I still have loads of it.


----------

